# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Настройка почтового сервера

## MiH

pop3 и smtp как это сделать?

я вроде как сделал, через вирт почт ящики (с использованием postfix, mysql, и веб морды postfixadmin) но что то как то не то...

----------

